# a couple of good people



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

jaywkr said:


> Looks like a nice one!! Give me a call and we'll get him skinned out tommorow.


Thanks jay but talked to frank and he came down to the house and gave me a live 101. Drying on a board right now. Just shy of a 4x. I'm going to build a frame for your fleshing board. No more leaning into it, solid like a rock!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Congrats TIM....:lol:

Looks like the trapping bug got its hooks in you now...

Good luck.

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 said:


> Congrats TIM....:lol:
> 
> Looks like the trapping bug got its hooks in you now...
> 
> ...


Yeah it has, I have to say the re-make was something else. There was a lot to clean up, frozen on the trap...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Yeah ***** will make a mess of a set, they can sure shine a trap up too.

Sometimes remakes can be the best sets you have, especially when your trying to catch more *****.

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

It was fun showing you how to skin and flesh that ****. Don't worry we will put that frame work to good use if you keep going the way you are.once you get something hooked into the celine of your garage it will be a lot quicker to skin them. Like I said we have a couple dozen **** streachers if you need them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

